# Hymn The Church's One Foundation



## dalecosby (Feb 10, 2008)

We sang this song this morning and I was stuck by the glorious doctrine contained in it.

I came home and looked up the song and found more verses than are in our hymnal as well as the story of it's writing.

I found the following story written online about it:



> This week's featured hymn was written by Samuel J. Stone (1839-1900). In her series, Stories of The Hymns, Karen Silvis shares this:
> 
> In 1866, an influential and liberal Anglican bishop wrote a book which attacked the historic accuracy of the Pentateuch. This caused a widespread controversy throughout the Anglican church. A pastor ministering to the poor of London at the time was deeply disturbed by the debate. He wrote a collection of twelve creedal hymns which were based on the Apostle's Creed. His purpose was to instruct his people in the truth and to combat the liberal attacks on the Bible. The author of these hymns was Samuel J.Stone and Stone knew that the foundation of the church must be the Lordship of Christ and not the views of the people. His hymn, "The Church's One Foundation" was based on the Ninth Article of the creed, which reads, "The Holy Catholic (or Universal) Church; the Communion of Saints; He is the head of this Body."
> It was from this cauldron of doctrinal dispute and crisis over a century ago that one of the great hymns of our faith came into being. Stone's faith in the inspiration of Scripture, his refusal to compromise before the Higher Criticism of his day, and his conviction of the Lordship of Christ has given us this stately hymn.


taken from this site:
HymnSite.com's Suggested Hymns for the Second Sunday after Epiphany (Year A)


----------



## dalecosby (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, BTW, here are the words:



> 1. The church's one foundation
> is Jesus Christ her Lord;
> she is his new creation
> by water and the Word.
> ...



I especially like the second verse that reminds us that we are one church with all Christians the world over and past present and future.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 10, 2008)

What is the "mystic sweet communion" that we have with dead saints?


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 10, 2008)

Davidius said:


> What is the "mystic sweet communion" that we have with dead saints?



Since the guy was an Anglican he was probably talking about praying to the saints, but I always think of Hebrews 12:1 _Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us (ESV)_


----------



## Davidius (Feb 10, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > What is the "mystic sweet communion" that we have with dead saints?
> ...



I see. It's probably the former, since to call what is described in Hebrews 12 "mystic sweet communion" is a bit of a stretch, in my opinion. And I don't mean to be a killjoy with the question...just wondering.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 10, 2008)

Anglicans, unless they are practically indistinguishable from Romanists (Anglo-Catholic), aren't known for praying to or venerating saints.

Calvin: Our own worship takes place _in heaven_

Heb 12:22-24 "but *ye are come* unto mount Zion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable hosts of angels, to the general assembly and church of the firstborn who are enrolled in heaven, and to God the Judge of all, and *to the spirits of just men made perfect*, and to Jesus the mediator of a new covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling that speaketh better than that of Abel."

Our communion is with Christ, and in him with all others who are united to him. This isn't a matter of talking to dead people.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 10, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > What is the "mystic sweet communion" that we have with dead saints?
> ...



Looks like Bruce beat me to the punch here... but since when do Anglicans pray to the saints (apart from radical Anglo-Catholics)?


----------



## bradofshaw (Feb 10, 2008)

This song was sung at our wedding. It was one of the most memorable moments of my life having the guests singing behind us. We used the newer tune that is used at RUF, but the old one is great too!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 10, 2008)

Davidius said:


> What is the "mystic sweet communion" that we have with dead saints?




I understand this to be a reference to the mystical union of Christ and believers. 

Calvin said,

"The mystical union subsisting between Christ and his members, should be matter of reflection not only when we sit at the Lord's Table, but at all other times." (Psalms II:435)


----------



## Grymir (Feb 11, 2008)

Mystical union - United in Christ. The dead, church triumphant. The living, church militant. That was common thought back then that we don't use anymore.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Feb 11, 2008)

bradofshaw said:


> This song was sung at our wedding. It was one of the most memorable moments of my life having the guests singing behind us. We used the newer tune that is used at RUF, but the old one is great too!



What's RUF?


----------



## raekwon (Feb 11, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> bradofshaw said:
> 
> 
> > This song was sung at our wedding. It was one of the most memorable moments of my life having the guests singing behind us. We used the newer tune that is used at RUF, but the old one is great too!
> ...




RUF - Reformed University Fellowship

The PCA's campus ministry organization. Belmont University's RUF is well-known for putting old hymns (known and unknown) to new music. See Indelible Grace Music.


----------



## R Harris (Feb 11, 2008)

From a Psalm perspective, Psalm 48 is great speaking about the Church (i.e. Mount Zion). So is Psalm 89, from which Newton wrote his "Glorious Things of Thee are Spoken".

I've always wondered why the hymn writers thought they could speak better of the Church than the Scriptures could - but whatever.

And regarding wedding hymns, nothing tops Psalm 45 - the wedding song of the King and the bride. (Guess who the Psalm is really referring to?)

Properly exposited during the wedding and prior to the singing, Psalm 45 is very powerful.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 11, 2008)

> This song was sung at our wedding. It was one of the most memorable moments of my life having the guests singing behind us. We used the newer tune that is used at RUF, but the old one is great too!



I know it was part of our wedding, though we didn't sing it. I think maybe my wife actually came down the aisle to it, as we wanted something unconventional for that.

This was less than a year ago, so I should probably feel bad that I don't remember.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 11, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> > This song was sung at our wedding. It was one of the most memorable moments of my life having the guests singing behind us. We used the newer tune that is used at RUF, but the old one is great too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

